# CVS 25% off coupon, Upcoming halloween sale items



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Received another 25% off one item coupon in today's mail from CVS's rewards program. As always not applicable to sale items so plan your shopping wisely. And a reminder to Rewards members to sign up for double reward points thru end of year. 

This coming week's ad, 9/9 thru 10/6 (L.A. Area starts two days early and ends 2 days early) features the following: With card, select Outdoor lighting and animation 9.99 (excludesl Disney and Red Hot Deals--think these are the larger props in which case your 25% off coupon would apply); Spider webs $1 with card; Home halloween decor and Fall floral 25% off with card (exludes red hot deals); $5 off all costumes. Also featured are large pumpkins (real) 3.99 with card. Some candy will earn you $3 in extrabuck rewards.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

3 weeks ago I went into CVS for the butler. I forgot to send the 25% off to my card thru the e-mail. So, I didn't get it.

2 weeks ago, I had it send, but, by the time I got off work on Saturday evening, I forgot to stop.

Last week, I had everything set and ready - my store was outta the butler, lol.

So this morning I'm checking my e-mail because they always send them on Thursday. I never got mine before going into work this morning. 

I have it now and I found another store that still has the butler.

Hopefully, I'll get it this weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW a fellow member posted about the CVS' Pose-N-Stay skeletons being in his store now and also the fact that it is listed once again online. Check it out if you are still looking for these posable guys.

Online halloween mdse is 20% off now. If you are a rewards member and have a store nearby you can still probably do better with a 25% off coupon, but that's only good for one item up to $99. If you purchase above a certain dollar amount I think shipping is free.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I finally got my bobble head butler lastnight and I love him!!! He is so friggin awesome and has a creepy voice that says numerous things.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

4th time a charm! Glad you got him. He really has a creepy kind of face. I'm very pleased with him as well and with CVS' price on him.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> 4th time a charm! Glad you got him. He really has a creepy kind of face. I'm very pleased with him as well and with CVS' price on him.


I placed him by our entry way this morning and went to work. When I got home I turned him on to show DH. He said it was a good thing it wasn't on when he got home cause he would have probably shot it, lol.


----------

